# Hello!



## msayre (Dec 11, 2004)

I just discovered this forum. Found it in a link over at NS.

I'm glad there's a growing, active community over here. Competition is always good!

I'm Matt Sayre, a composer living near Seattle, Washington. I've been composing game music for a few years now and even dabbled in sample producing. You can hear some of my pieces here: http://www.mattsayreaudio.com (Matt Sayre Audio)

And one of my favorite compositions, the menu music for TubeTwist, a game which will be released soon... http://www.mattsayreaudio.com/TubeTwistMenu.mp3 (TubeTwist Menu)

I used GOS, Sam Solo Trumpet, live tuba and bones, and some Triangle, that cool free synthesizer, among other things.

Last Spring I released http://www.frontporchbanjo.com (Front Porch Banjo), and people have seemed to like it. This is dangerous, because it just encourages me to do more sampling. A tuba may indeed be up next (again, Front Porch... more appropriate for, say, ragtime).

OK, pretty random post, but I thought I'd just say hi and I'll see you around the forums!

Matt


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi Matt, welcome to VI! Enjoy yourself here.

Btw - nice cues! 8)


----------



## CJ (Dec 11, 2004)

Welcome Matt - I think you'll like it here


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Dec 12, 2004)

Ey Matt, welcome to V.I.!


----------



## msayre (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome, all!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey there Matt, welcome here. Very cool cues on your website. :wink:


----------



## PolarBear (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey Matt! You got a pile of nice demos on your web... had a good laugh at your gallery btw... :D

PolarBear


----------



## msayre (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks much, Ned and PolarBear! 

(those pictures were too much fun to do! gotta upgrade the quality though)


----------



## Edgen (Dec 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Matt! Hope you enjoy your stumble. I mean.. Stay 

/j


----------



## Herman Witkam (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Matt. welcome to V.I.!


----------

